

A Google Maps on Steroids - MKais
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/urthecast-live-space-camera/

======
bcn
The platform will be taken to the ISS later this year and will provide (via
the web) both still imagery and (nearly) live HD video with 1 meter
resolution.

